
Mr. Mbogo will likely have to sell his property because Dallas doesn't approve - nanis
http://www.wsj.com/articles/no-property-rights-zonesno-property-rights-zones-1463178765
======
nanis
Hinga Mbogo, a Kenyan immigrant in Dallas fighting to keep his auto repair
shop open. In a campaign to gentrify his neighborhood, Dallas is using zoning
laws to force Mr. Mbogo to close his business. The Dallas City Council has
since voted 8-5 to deny Mr. Mbogo’s appeal.

